# I saved a baby pigeon and I need help!



## Kelci (Jun 10, 2010)

I just saved a baby pigeon and we've had him now for about 2 and 1/2 weeks. I named him Milo! He's such a sweet baby bird! When we found him he had a hurt leg. It was swollen at the joint and he wasn't able to walk. He's now able to walk a bit but his leg is still pretty swollen. We have no idea what kind of pigeon he is or how old he is. I do know that he needs my help and I'm trying my best to bring him back to good health! 

Here's a list of my many questions:

1. Can anyone tell what type of pigeon he is from the picture in the attachment?

2. Can anyone tell how old he is?

3. We were feeding him chicken feed with warm water (it made a mash), and he was eating really good at first. The past couple of days he's lost his appetite. We've tried feeding him hard food, and oatmeal, zoom, oatbran etc. but he just won't eat very much. Also, he won't drink water. What should we do??

4. He's now walking on his injured leg. However, he's walking on his legs instead of his feet (it would be like us walking on our forearms instead of our hands), is this normal?

5. When he gets better will we be able to release him back into the wild or will he be too domesticated?

If anyone can help me with any of these questions, it would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this youngster.

Where are you located? 

This youngster needs some immediate intervention.

The youngster needs to be examined and treated for the swollen leg-as this may be caused by a disease. He may also need the legs properly taped to ensure he can walk correctly as the legs may be splayed.

You can hand feed the youngster thawed and drained frozen corn or peas, that is best for them and easiest to feed them. 

See if he will drink water out of a bowl? If he can drink he may soon be able to eat. Pigeon seed is the proper food for pigeons.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Kelci - thank you for saving your pal !!!!

First off, as Trees said...get some frozen peas and corn (or fresh) and run them under hot tap water until they are just a bit warm (not hot !). Then you can pry open Milo's beak and pop them in the back of his mouth. He should swallow automatically. If he starts shaking his head, then pull the pea out because it blocked his windpipe But usually peas and corn will slide right down the throat easily.

He needs 7-10 pieces per feeding and needs 4 feedings a day, about 2-3 hours apart.

This will get some of his strength back. It does sound like he is becoming sick, but it also sounds like it is early in his illness so he can be treated successfully. Once his illness is taken care of, then he can MAYBE be released using a method called 'soft release' (you cannot just open the door one day and let him fly out - you have to follow a method of getting him used to wild pigeons). 

All of this comes LATER. Right NOW, we need to get him stable and stronger and treated so he will recover.

So...do you have any Avian Veterinarians anywhere near you ? (do a search) If so, it is best to take him to one so they can examine his legs and give you proper medicine.

He may need some antibiotics and he may need to have his legs temporarily splinted/tethered because they do look a little wide apart.

(If there are no vets near you, then we can go to 'plan B' and try to find some over-counter or human medications which work with birds - and instruct you on treating the legs a little more. 

But this is only if no Avian vets are near you).

So get some food into the little guy ! Take it slow, don't force the issue...he may only gulp 3-5 the first time, then start to object. Don't push it. You can work up to 10-12 as he gets more used to it. Even 3-5 pieces per feeding is OK, just do 5 feedings a day.

Best to get his strength and energy up a bit first. If he isn't eating well on his own, he isn't feeling well and he needs nutrition pretty fast.

Please let us know your location and whether you can find a vet.

He's very handsome. May just be a feral with interesting markings....one parent white, one dark .....


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

He looks weird, and he has pretty colors. Do his wings drop all the time?


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I too notice dthe wing that was drooping. can you pull it out straight? it may be broken.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe it's because of the position. But better be sure.


----------



## Kelci (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for replying so fast! I really appreciate all your help!

My mom is on her way right now to the store to buy frozen peas and corn. I'll start giving him that and let you guys know how it works!

I'm located in Worland, Wyoming so I don't think there's any bird vets around here. So, for the antibiotics I'm not sure what to do. Is there something we can easily get for him? I hope it's not an infection! I was kind of thinking maybe he broke it, but I'm not sure.

What's a dropped wing? He's starting to flap his wings now, but there is one that he favors over the other. I checked the one he doesn't use as often and it's not broken so I think that's a good sign. 

Now for the legs....how do we put a splint on them? What is splayed legs? Should I be concerned with him walking on the whole leg and not just the feet??

Sorry for a bunch more questions, but I really want to heal Milo. We've become quite attached!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Dropped wings are... when he drops them below the normal position. They shouldn't be touching the floor.

Splayed legs happen when the legs grow in a wrong position. Usually it happens when the bird grows on a surface where he can't grip/walk properly.

This seems to be hard. Do you want to release this bird? If he's favoring one wing it could easily mean one is hurt. Hurt wings do not always heal properly.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's the pea and corn pre-written instructions. Everyone moans and groans, by now, when they see me post it. This method really works well though...just takes a bit of getting used to for you and the bird.

Where are you located?


You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kelci said:


> I'm located in Worland, Wyoming so I don't think there's any bird vets around here.





Charis said:


> Where are you located?


*******************************************************


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK...so he flaps both wings ? That is good. But he flaps one more than the other ? Then one maybe is hurting him.

Can you do this ?:

1) Pick him up hold & him by his body....extend both winds (one at a time) and see if they both sorta "snap back" into a closed position by themselves.

2) Run your fingers gently along the front ridge of the wing, to the joint and then all the way to the body...both wings. Does the droopy wing feel different from the good one (maybe a nodule or a lump or bump somewhere which the good one doesn't have) ?

3) is there ANY sign of injury anywhere on his body ? scrapes, scabs, cuts, abrasions, lesions, missing feathers ?

OK, for medication....if you cannot find a vet....he needs antibiotics and he needs some anti-inflammatories. That is usually a safe bet.

1) Do you or anyone else your family knows have any Penicillin or Amoxycillin or Ciproflaxin or Baytril...perhaps pills or liquid that they were prescribed sometime over the past year ?

2) Are here any fish/aquarium supply stores near you ? Can you call them and ask them if they have FishZole or Metronidazole (in pure form, without any additives) ?

3) Can you get some Children's Advil or Children's Motrin (liquid) ? 100mg/5ml is the typical strength usually available. This is over-counter and can be purchased anywhere.

get back to us quickly and let us know. if you have these, great. if you cannot get them in the next 24 hrs., please send me an e-mail (click on my username and click the 'send e-mail' link) w/ your address and I will express mail you some antibiotics hopefully today but if not then tom'w.

How is the feeding going ?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

You can get Metronidazole for people and dogs too.
And Amoxycillin or Clavamox should be easy to find.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Problem is - here in US the latter 2 usually require a prescription (vet or doctor)


----------



## Kelci (Jun 10, 2010)

Jaye, sorry it took so long to reply. We've been busy with our work schedules! Good news, he's eating peas and corn! And he LOVES them! One thing is, I noticed that the peas shells come out in he feces. Should I de-shell the peas before I give them to him?

My mom is a nurse so I have access to all three of the medication options you listed! He seems like he's doing a little better, but we might have to give him something just to make sure.

Milo's wing appears to be fine, just stiff. However, his opposite leg is the one that's swollen. He's walking on it like it's ok, but he kind of hobbles. Also, the hurt leg doesn't face forward, it's kind of angled to the side. I assume this is what you call "splayed leg." We look up different ways to fix it on the internet, but when we tried them it seemed to make it worse. One good thing is that he's starting to use the toes on that leg. Before, they were sticking straight out, stiffer than a board! 

Thanks for your help Jaye. I'll keep checking back to see if you have more advice!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great news ! Good job, Kelci ! No worries on the pea shells, that's fine, no need to de-shell them before feeding. Now the swelling - that requires some meds. Do the following meds because they are good to give in tandem and they cover a whole LOT of infections. 

_*Cipro* (also called Baytril & Ciproflaxin) needs to be diluted to 50mg\ml give .07cc 2x\day 9 hrs apart min._ (Cipro is a better choice than Amoxy or Penicillin because w/Cipro you can give Metro (below) but with Amoxy/Penni you cannot also give Metro).

_*Metronidazole *diluted to 25mg\ml and dose the same (.07cc 2x\day). 

_You can give these one after the other or a few mins apart - they interact together fine. 

Use a 1cc syringe (so a .07 dosage is very small in that syringe - as they are usually divided\marked into .1cc - & this dose is less that .1cc) and slowly drop the liquid med into her\his mouth at the front of the mouth\beak -they will usually swallow automatically. Dont 'squirt' it towards the back of the mouth - it can go down the windpipe and cause asperation (the trachea opening is back in the mouth right where the tongue begins & the throat is just behind that). Don't worry, sounds scary but it's not as long as you just drop it in and not squirt. 

A splayed leg's when the leg actually starts pointing out from under him- like a bicycle kickstand or it starts setting at 45 degrees to the body (as if you - a human - were trying to walk with your legs spread 5 feet apart !) If the leg\foot is still under his body but the toes are just pointing\oriented out at an angle and not forward - that isn't a splay leg.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

But if he's really walking on his 'elbows' & not feet - then that does need to be corrected and perhaps another member here can suggest the proper method


----------



## Kelci (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm sorry everyone but I have some bad news....I have tears in my eyes as I sit here writing this post...I haven't had access to a computer or I would have told you sooner. Milo has passed. We had him out on the carpet and we were feeding him corn, he was as perky as can be. He loved his corn and peas! All of a sudden he sneezed and blood came out. The rest happened so fast that I'm still not sure how it went. All I know is that blood starting bubbling out of him mouth and nostrils. He starting flapping around on the ground. My mom quickly laid him down as he bled out, and grabbed me. We both sat there sobbing. It only took a matter of 20-30 seconds before he closed his eyes. I literally can't believe this happened.

A couple of days before it happened we did notice a slightly bulged blue vessel on his chest. At the time, we didn't think anything of it. My mom is a RN and I'm starting nursing school in the fall. The more we talked about it, we came up with this diagnosis:

We believe he had an aneurysm in his pulmonary artery. The pulmonary artery leads from the heart to the lungs. It is the ONLY artery in the body that carries deoxygenated blood. Deoxygenated blood is blue in color. When it ruptures, the lungs begin to pool with blood and the blood travels up the trachea and out through the mouth and nasal passages. This would explain the bubbling blood and the fact that it was only blood and not food as well. Food travels down a separate tube called the esophagus into the stomach. Also, an aneurysm would explain the bulging blue tube on his chest. An aneurysm is when the walls of a vessel begin to weaken and balloon out. Any slight movement can rupture it, a sneeze, a cough, a blow to the chest, etc. Maybe the mother knew that something was wrong with Milo so she kicked him out of the nest, I don't know. All I know is that with his passing, a piece of my heart was taken. I can't believe how easy it was for me to fall in love with this little bird in a matter of 3 weeks. I miss my Milo.... :'(

Sorry for explaining everything in such great detail, I'm not sure how much of this stuff you know but you seem VERY knowledgeable about medications. Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Well... it's indeed possible that the mother kicked him out because she knew something was wrong .

I imagine it was something HORRIBLE to watch! I just got traumatized by just imagining a baby bird dying like that.

If the aneurysm thing was true, then he lived as much as he could. I'm sure he'd thank you for everything you did for him .


----------



## Kelci (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you Pawbla, your post made me feel better. It was such a traumatic experience for me. I can still see the whole thing replaying over and over again in my head. I hope that's something I'll never have to go through again. I hate seeing animals suffer. But I'm glad he went quick and that he had the best life he could for the 3 weeks we had him.


----------

